# Murderer murders cell mate, prison authorities shocked



## old medic (3 Dec 2010)

Sharing a cell with a killer

Brian Hutchinson, National Post · Friday, Dec. 3, 2010



> VANCOUVER — One of Canada’s most heinous and prolific serial killers, Michael Wayne McGray warned he could murder again, even while in prison.
> 
> “Just because I’m locked up in segregation doesn’t mean I can’t kill somebody,” he told the National Post’s Graeme Hamilton a decade ago, while sitting inside a federal penitentiary in Renous, N.B. “I have a chance every day.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Dec 2010)

Someone must have been out to lunch on that transfer to Mountain.


----------



## dogger1936 (3 Dec 2010)

murder kills inmate...didnt see that one coming.


----------



## Container (3 Dec 2010)

Im sure the victims family will recieve a large cash judgement.

I cant say I would disagree. The institutional decision making above the frontline and their immediate supervisors is mind-boggling. I pity the CO's trying to make the rules work.


----------



## old medic (4 Dec 2010)

An earlier article, but it gives the conviction information for Jeremy Phillips.


http://timestranscript.canadaeast.com/news/article/1323709

Police investigate death of Jeremy Michael Phillips at Mountain Correctional Institution

BY BRENT MAZEROLLE
TIMES & TRANSCRIPT STAFF

Published Thursday November 25th, 2010 



> AGASSIZ, B.C. - A Moncton man serving time in a British Columbia prison was found dead in his cell on Monday morning, and police in British Columbia's Lower Mainland say they are investigating it as a murder.
> 
> The Integrated Homicide Investigation Team, made up of police agencies in Vancouver and surrounding areas, was called in to investigate the death of Jeremy Michael Phillips, 33, at Agassiz's Mountain Correctional Institution, about 125 kilometres (80 miles) east of Vancouver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> murder kills inmate...didnt see that one coming.



lol

Authorities are SHOCKED!

This just in! Nobody saw it coming- Hungry dog turns over garbage can!


----------



## ballz (4 Dec 2010)

Would like to see the argument that executing this dude wouldn't prevent any future murders from happening. Quite clearly he is a risk to anybody that comes in contact with him. Even if he was solitarily confined for the rest of his life, somebody has to bring him food, water, etc.

I know there is a thread on the death penalty already, I just wonder if the anti-capital punishment folk are going to comment on this one.


----------



## NSDreamer (4 Dec 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> I know there is a thread on the death penalty already, I just wonder if the anti-capital punishment folk are going to comment on this one.



 Just pointing out you're taking about a preventative measure here, not a punishment. Different area!

 Anyway, lets not derail the thread.

 You have to wonder what the fallout of something like this is going to be. There will be an investigation no doubt, and what are the possibilities to come out of it? Policy recommendations? Whoever was in charge of this move should at the least be charged with criminal negligence I think. This was an easily forseeable  outcome of moving a man who said he 'would murder again and enjoy it' in to a room with another man. Especially when the murderer explicitly states that he is unhappy with it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2010)

Is this really a surprise?

Our justice system is full of this crap.

How many serial drunk drivers get their licence back?
How many serial pedophiles get released?


----------



## bdave (4 Dec 2010)

Doesn't this happen all the time in every prison all over the world? :


----------



## Container (4 Dec 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Just pointing out you're taking about a preventative measure here, not a punishment. Different area!



I agree we shouldnt derail the thread but I think Ballz is refering to the fact that a multiple murderer is locked up for a long sentence so he cant hurt anyone anymore.

Pro capital punishment says- he has earned his execution through his actions AND it would prevent any future offences.

Anticapital punishment says he has earned being locked up forever so he cant hurt anyone else.

In this case he still managed to kill again. Whereas had he been executed the other individual would still be alive- no matter the other offenders "earnings". So again with this individual being allowed to continue his existence he could potentially kill again.....and again....

These posts are better suited for the other thread though. Maybe we should put these posts and a copy of the articles in the other thread. Id like to see a few other ideas on the subject. I am not tech savvy enough to do it however....


----------



## ballz (4 Dec 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Just pointing out you're taking about a preventative measure here, not a punishment. Different area!



Different argument perhaps, but the anti-"capital punishment" and anti-"prevent by death" folk were rowing the same boat in the other thread. I agree though, rather than derail, I'm going to put up a link in the other thread and bring it back to life ;D


----------

